# Making Globe valves..from kit?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Based on the cost of buying finished globe valves, I decided to try making some from a kit ( 3/16 x 40) made by PM Research. I got the 'kit' from 'Minicastings' on ebay. If you can see the list on the left of the pic, one needs quite a few sizes of bits, taps, dies, etc. Owing to the the odd shape of the castings, it appears the 4 jaw chuck is needed.....thankfully, I have one.... to properly hold these things. Clearly, quite a bit of machining needed, but makes for neat 'jewelery'. Wondering if anyone has built these? Looks like a 'Globe valve build' thread would be helpful. The kit makes the $28 + price tag for a finished valve seem reasonable! *Bill* [url="


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

We have 3/16 x 40 Right angle Globe valves for £15, see our website at www.djbengineering.co.uk 
David Bailey


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks interesting. 'Yer blazin' a new trail.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I get Truscale globe valves from Coles Power Models for around $17. Besides the valves, Ken has a very complete line of scale pipe fittings. 

Larry


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

I've always worked on the theory that I would buy what was available and build what I couldn't buy. That is a pretty low end kit though. A couple of castings and a bunch of raw stock. I'd be interested to hear how long it takes to make 3 globe valves vs the $85 to buy them. 

I have been happy with David Bailey's globe valves. Nice and small and the price is right. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

neat looking kit...I have made some valves and they are not easy...probably worth the $$ to buy them. 

I would enjoy seeing how your kit goes together though. there is always something for us to learn!!!


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

In situations like this I ask myself. Self, Is it worth my time. 
I could be working on something ells and making 4 times the money. 
Then the hours ill have in making it myself. 
Good luck


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

If you enjoy making them...they are worth it!!! If making them is not really part of the fun for you then....


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I have watched my brother on his lathe turn out little fittings with apparent ease. 
He is a real whizz at soldering things together, and everything he makes seem to work. 
So, I would say that IF you can make things yourself from raw material, or from a kit of parts, then the satisfaction of being able to say that 'you did it yourself' is well worth the effort. 
I look forward to when I finally get my workshop ready to take a lathe and start learning to use it, but until then I will have to buy any parts needed. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I have looked at these globe valves too. 
Here is a link showing one way to hold them for machining. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6959.0


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamlogger on 13 Dec 2011 02:54 PM 
I have looked at these globe valves too. 
Here is a link showing one way to hold them for machining. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6959.0 
Great machine shop lesson. It takes a little effort to make the jig, but once you do, production goes thru the roof.

As an editorial comment, it is better to learn these kinds of procedures, make your own parts and save the money.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

David, how about a direct link to the valves. I've been searching around the site for about 15 minutes with no success.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,

I build a 5BI steam engine from a PMR kit and the "kits" are very well done. The include raw castings and stock materials with a huge plan... I was a little bit shocked in the first moment I opened the box...
But in the end, there was no big challenge to build the steam engine. You'll find progress reports on my homepage. http://www.gerds-modellbahn.de/BCRR/5BI/5BI_e.htm



















In fact of the globe valve, I buy them finished for my locomotives. Making them from stock material is also fine, but the calculation between work you spend and the price for finished valves will give the final choise.

I agree to others that say - if you like to make them, than go ahead  I build some valves too and I prefere the buying option. But everone on his own choise.

Bye, Gerd


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the 'jig', I think a thing like this would be very helpful, I also buy the castings for ell's, tee's,etc.. I've already found it's difficult to get the body squared up in the 4 jaw chuck. I have only managed to get one body drilled/threaded for an angle valve. UNless one has an already complete shop, a lot of bits/taps are needed. I just enjoy building this stuff, but I don't think there's much savings given the amount of time. It took me over two hours just to square up, drill and thread one body. I'm sure the learning curve gets better. I went to the welding shop yesterday to buy the required 'numbered' bits...they have sold out practically every one owing to the economy and lack of sales. Neither did they carry silver brazing rolls like they used to. Their shelves looked almost bare.


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you click on " Castings, parts and accessories" and then on "Live Steam Fittings" you can scroll down to the Globe Valves
David


----------



## lenicheck (Jan 8, 2008)

David,

Do you supply just the valve handles (the round, open castings at the end of the valve spindle)? 


Rob


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob, 
If you need any components from David, I can bring them out for you in January 

Enjoy the holidays and New Year. 

Rod


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you supply just the valve handles (the round, open castings at the end of the valve spindle)? PM Research sells valve handles Rob, though they may not be what you're looking for. 
They call them *Globe Valve Knobs* .


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob, the handwheels are turned with a knurled edge and with 5x .080" drilled holes, they are 3/8" diameter with a centre hole tapped 10BA Price £3 each plus post etc.
David


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

Cap'nBill any progresson the valves? 
Regards, 
Gerald.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Making a little progress. Cold weather (poorly heated shop), Christmas shopping, and lack of the multitude of bits, taps, and dies has slowed this. I'm still waiting on a couple of things. Here's what I've gotten done...though doesn't look very impressive. There's still about 4 machining steps left in the 'bonnet', and as many on the stem. Once you've done a couple, I'd guess the process goes more quickly. If one is going to make these regularly, the investment is probably worth it. For 3 or 4, IMO, not worth the effort! Bill
[url="


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bill, 
I have looked at the kits a couple of times wondering how much work there needed to be done with them. I had an article at one time that showed how to do valves from bar stock, but I put it up some place and now can't find it. 
Regards, 
Gerald. 
PS I know what you mean about a poor heated shop mine is ether too cold or too hot.


----------

